# Uber driver traumatized. Won't drive again



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.myfox28columbus.com/news...Accident-Identified-192059.shtml#.VeHdwXrn_qB

I feel bad for this guy.


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

In typical Uber fashion, no mention of support for their driver partner of course:

Uber released a statement about the tragic incident:

“We are heartbroken and extend our deepest thoughts and prayers to all those affected by this tragic accident. We have been in touch with Mrs. Serrot’s family to offer them our condolences during this difficult time. We’ve also been in contact with authorities as they investigate this incident further.”


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

ctuber said:


> In typical Uber fashion, no mention of support for their driver partner of course:
> 
> Uber released a statement about the tragic incident:
> 
> "We are heartbroken and extend our deepest thoughts and prayers to all those affected by this tragic accident. We have been in touch with Mrs. Serrot's family to offer them our condolences during this difficult time. We've also been in contact with authorities as they investigate this incident further."


dammit I'm disappointed! Uber forgot to say "Safety is our Number 1 Priority!"


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Did she do it on purpose, the wife?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> dammit I'm disappointed! Uber forgot to say "Safety is our Number 1 Priority!"


At least they still aren't out of prayers.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry Uber. You're not heartbroken this driver is heartbroken. And you didn't deactivate him he deactivated himself.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Something's fishy here. 

"Yonou did not know the wife was underneath his back tire until he felt the bump."

That's because she was not under his tire until he ran her over.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds like desperate suicide during a domestic dispute.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Another reason a dashcam is crucial for any driver... TNC, cab, even grandma should have one


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds like the husband's problems are solved.


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Sounds like the husband's problems are solved.


Yup on the back of an uber driver partner!


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

The woman placed herself under the car? Don't get it.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, UberNow.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

NewDrivers *have 30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.
*



UberNow said:


> The woman placed herself under the car? Don't get it.


There may have been alcohol involved although the article does not say so. Wife so angry/distraught that she puts herself under back tire thinking the driver will stop once he feels the vehicle is not moving. Wife is not thinking the vehicle will not automatically stop.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

This is just bizarre. She did this to stop her man dumping her?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberNow said:


> This is just bizarre. She did this to stop her man dumping her?


As a married woman, I would not do it. It just my shot in the dark.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> As a married woman, I would not do it. It just my shot in the dark.


You would not do what? Placing yourself under the vehicle or driving for Uber?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Domestic disputes are shity calls to respond to as a LEO. I can imagine this lady trying to prevent the car from leaving.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberNow said:


> You would not do what? Placing yourself under the bricks or driving for Uber?


I drive for my business using the Uber app. So you now know the answer.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Domestic disputes are shity calls to respond to as a LEO. I can imagine this lady trying to prevent the car from leaving.


Bloody hell, why would she do that? I would think she would have pushed him under the vehicle instead? Yes I know I know, I'm a violent Aussie


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

As a husband, there's nothing my wife could do that would drive me to suicide.
Cheating? Meh.
I see her cheat, would just give me a ticket to start dating on Thursday nights.
The guy could be a bro tho and pay a few bills.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

So what stands out to me is what I feel the mentality the driver probably had which Uber's policies foster, the backwards priority of pleasing the customer above safety due to fear of ratings. Especially in situations like this. I think the moral of the story is if you see a group of people fighting, DRIVE OFF. Do not become involved, even if you already started the trip. It's clearly a dangerous situation. This driver knows his actions were clouded by the fear of the rating system, and that is probably what leads him to feel guilty, and hate Uber/not wanting to drive for Uber anymore because of the enormous pressure to please random people, rather than use rationale which contributed or may have directly led to someone dying. *Uber rating system is DEADLY.*


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm still puzzled by the situation. So the woman placed herself under the Uber vehicle. The male rider got in the car and told the driver to speed off. The driver felt the bump while speeding off. 
Did he stop and turned back to discover that he ran over a human being? 
Did he not know the woman was under his vehicle? 
Did the male rider know the woman was under the car but still ordered the driver to speed off? 
Was the woman under the driver's side or the passenger's side?
So many questions!


----------

